# عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك



## mrmr120 (4 يوليو 2007)

*يتهم بعض الرجال النساء، بأنهن عابثات، وغير راغبات في الارتباط الجدي، وبأنهن يحببن الغموض، أو لا يعرفن كيف يوضحن ما يردن حقاً، ونقول بأن المرأة تستعمل الكثير من المؤشرات الصريحة لتقول ما تريد، وعلى الرجل أن يكون لبيباً ليفهم. وإليك عزيزي الرجل بعض أسرار الفتيات:*[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]





*الضحك:*
*يقول ديفيد وايجنت، مؤلف كتاب: تحدث مع الغرباء دائماً، "إذا ضحكت الفتاة لك وعلى كل الطرائف التي تقولها، بالرغم من أن بعضها غير طريف ، فهي حتماً تريد أن تنتقل إلى مستوى أعلى في العلاقة. وبنفس الطريقة، تقول روزماري، من نيويورك، "إذا كنت فعلاً مهتمة بالرجل، أحاول أن أثيره ليصبح مضحكاً، وهكذا تتحول محادثتنا إلى دردشة ودية، وندخل في لعبة القط والفأر، جميع النساء تعرف هذه اللعبة. مثلاً، أنظر إلى عيونه مباشرة، وأقول، أنت ألفت هذه النكتة لتضحكني، أو هل حقاً ليس لك صديقة، أنت مضحك، وودي جداً. ثم أبتسم ليعرف أنني أمازحه."
إشارات قوية:
إذا كنت لا تعرف أن تميز بين المرأة التي تريد أن تكونا مجرد أصدقاء والمرأة التي تريد أن توثق علاقتها بك، فأقرأ هذه الإشارات الواضحة جيداً: ، إذا قالت بأنها لا تمانع في أن تراك على الغداء فهي تود أن تصبحا أصدقاء بلا شك، ولكن إذا طلبت أن تقابلك لتشربا فنجان قهوة لاحقاً بعد العمل، فهذه هي الإشارة الصريحة بأنها معجبة وتود أن توثق علاقتكما أكثر بعيداً عن محيط العمل. تقول شيلي من سان دياغو: "أعمل مع الكثير من الرجال في مكان عملي، وقد يرغب العديد في مصادقتي، ولكني أفضل شخص معين، فافتعل محادثة عن فلم جديد قد سمعت عنه، وأنتظر حتى يطلب مني أن نذهب لحضوره، فأقوم بتحديد موعد في العطلة الأسبوعية، وهكذا، نستطيع أن نشرب فنجان قهوة بعد الفلم، وربما إذا أعجبنا الأمر، نتناول العشاء بعد الفلم. "
دلائل لغة الجسد:
لا تتوقع عزيزي الرجل أن تحاول الفتاة الإمساك بيدك أو إعطاءك وردة حمراء من أول موعد، ولكن جسدها سينطق بأنها معجبة، مثلاً تقوم الفتاة بتقليد حركاتك، أو تحاول أن تلمسك كلما سنحت الفرصة، مثلاً تقوم بإمساك كتفك عندما تدور حول الطاولة، أو تمسح بعض بقايا الطعام عن فمك أو قبة قميصك. أما إذا لم تكن مهتمة، فراقب عيونها جيداً، ستحاول الابتعاد بنظرها في الغرفة، وتراقب الآخرين، كما ستقوم بتكتيف يديها أو تحديد حركتها، أو الابتعاد داخل كرسيها، أو إذا قالت له بأن شخصيته تذكرها بشقيقتها أو صديقتها، أو تقوم بالإشارة إلى رجل أخر في حياتها.
نظرة "أحبك":
يجب على الرجل أن يعرف بالضبط نوع النظرة التي تعطيها الفتاة. إذا استمر التحديق مباشرة إلى العيون، أكثر من ثانية يقول الخبراء بأن هذا أعجاب. وللتأكيد إذا انتقل التحديق إلى الفم فهذا يعني بأن الأمور جيدة جداً، وتنتقل إلى أعجاب صريح.
الانتقال إلى الخطوة التالية:
عندما يتأكد الرجل بأن الفتاة تحبه حقاً، يتوقف عقله عن التفكير ولا يعرف كيف ينتقل إلى المرحلة التالية. وينصح ديفيد وايجنت الرجل في هذا الوقت، بإغلاق الصفقة، لأن الرجل يفكر بطريقة عملية، وعندما يحصل على إعجاب الفتاة التي يرديها يجب أن يتحدث بصراحة، مثلاً، أتصل بها وأطلب منها أن ترافقك إلى عشاء لشخصين. وقت العشاء، استغل الفرصة للتأكد من حركاتها ثم أطلب منها بصراحة أن توثقا علاقتكما، إذا شعرت أنها مهتمة، يمكنك التحضير لخطوات الارتباط اللاحقة.
وهكذا نرى أن الفتيات واضحات جداً في مشاعرهن، ومن السهولة قراءة هذه المشاعر عن طريق الحركات الجسدية أو ما يعرف بلغة الجسد. أما إذا كانت تضحك لك، وتحاول لمسك، وتنظر إليك باهتمام، ولست متأكداً من أنها معجبة بك، فلا تتركها تبتعد واربطها بخاتم اليوم قبل الغد*[/FONT]

*منقووووووووووووووووول*​


----------



## abn yso3 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

*مرسى خالص يا مرمر على الملاحظات القيمه والرب يبارك حياتك
على فكره انا معجباتى كتير بس دلوقتى مش هعرف اختار
سلام المسيح معاك​*


----------



## mrmr120 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

مرسى لردك الجميل دة 
ربنا يباركك انتا​


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

مرسي علي النصايح الجامدة دي عن اذنك هروح اراقبها 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## mrmr120 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

ههههههههههه
ماشى ياعم يويو 
مرسى لمرورك​


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

*فى حاجات صح يا مرمر 
مرسيي يا جميل​*


----------



## basboosa (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

_ميرسى يا مرمر 
ملاحظات جامدة_​


----------



## mrmr120 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

مرسى ليكى ياجيرل 
ومرسى يابسبوسة 
ربنا معاكو​


----------



## *sara* (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

*لا يهمــ عرف ام لم يعرفـ,,,,

!!!!!*


----------



## mrmr120 (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

ازاى يعنى ياسارة يعنى لو عرف عادى 
لو معرفش مش هتفرق معاة
ولا قصدك اية 
معلش وضحى عايزين نسمع رايك​


----------



## ramyghobrial (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

جميل اوي يامرمر 
انا مبسوط من مواضبعك بجد خطيرة 
والنقظ اللي اتقالت وواضح من ردود البنات ان الكلام فعلا صح :t33:


----------



## mrmr120 (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

اة مبسوط انتا اوى ياحج رامى 
ماشى ياباشا 
وانا كمان مبسوطة ان الموضوع عجبك 
وعجبكم كلكم​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

مرسي يا مرمر علي المصائح الجمدة ديه انا هجرب و اقولك بس ربنا يستر


----------



## mrmr120 (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

هههههههههه
بس حاسب لحسن تضربك 
بالوكمية فى وشك​


----------



## monlove (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*



mrmr120 قال:


> *يتهم بعض الرجال النساء، بأنهن عابثات، وغير راغبات في الارتباط الجدي، وبأنهن يحببن الغموض، أو لا يعرفن كيف يوضحن ما يردن حقاً، ونقول بأن المرأة تستعمل الكثير من المؤشرات الصريحة لتقول ما تريد، وعلى الرجل أن يكون لبيباً ليفهم. وإليك عزيزي الرجل بعض أسرار الفتيات:*[FONT=times new roman, times, serif]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



موضوعك هايل جدا يا مرمر 
وشكرا لتعبك


----------



## *sara* (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*



> ازاى يعنى ياسارة يعنى لو عرف عادى
> لو معرفش مش هتفرق معاة
> ولا قصدك اية
> معلش وضحى عايزين نسمع رايك


*
أشكرك جزيل الشكـــر على سعة صدركــ و احترامك لوجهة نظري و ان كانت ربما صادرة عن معتقدات دينية أنا أؤمن بها و ألتزم بهـــا و ان لم تكن على وجه الخصوص 

....

موضوع الإعجــــاب و العلاقــة بين الرجل و المرأة و ما يسمى بداء الحبـ ))(( في عصــــرنا  هو أمر يجب التعامل و التعاطي معه بعقلانية أكثــر و بحذر شديد و بعيدا عن العواطف و المشاعر الجياشة التي تكثر عادة في سن المراهقة لدى الشباب و الفتيات إذ يعتقد الشاب أو الفتاة في هذه المرحلة أن نظرة عابرة ربما او ضحكة غير مقصودة في وجه الآخر هي إشارة معينة عن الحبـ ويبدأ كل منهما خياله بسنج القصص و الأحلام و التعلق بالآخر لمجرد حركـــات كما ذكرتيها فقـــــط .....

فموضوع المرأة و الرجل و الشاب و الفتاة يجبـ أن يبنى على شيء له أساس و أن تكون هناك نيـــة حقيقة و رغبة فعليه في الزواجــ و عندها بالتأكيـــد لن يشك الرجل بأي لحظة من اللحظات بأن الفتاة التي ارتبط بها ستكون عابثة بمشاعرة او متهاونة بحبهــ ...وغالبا ما يتم التصريــح 

أرجو أن تكون وجهة نظري قد وصلتــ 

أشكرك جزيل الشكر

تحيتي,,,,,&&**


----------



## mrmr120 (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

مرسى جدا جدا جدا
لوجهة نظرك 
طيب انتى الموضوع دة كلة قصدك فية 
ان البنت والشاب لما يتعلقوا ببعض 
من خلال الاشارات 
هى بتبقى مجرد اى حاجة يعرف منها الولد او البنت 
انهم فى حاجة بينهم مش اكتر​


----------



## *sara* (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*



> مرسى جدا جدا جدا
> لوجهة نظرك
> طيب انتى الموضوع دة كلة قصدك فية
> ان البنت والشاب لما يتعلقوا ببعض
> ...



*شو فيه بينه و بينها ....؟؟*


----------



## mrmr120 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

بينة وبينها اية 
يعنى نظرة اعجاب حب كدة يعنى​


----------



## lovebjw (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

موضوع جامد اوى بجد يا مرمر بيدل على شخصية جرئية عشان تحطه 
بجد ربنا يبارككى وتسلم ايدكى يا مرمر على المواضيع الجامدة دى


----------



## mrmr120 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

مرسى يالف باشا 
بجد انا بقيت جريئة اليومين دول 
مش عارفة اية الى حصل 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## totty (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

هايل كالعاده يا مرمر

ميرسى يا قمر

ربنا معاكى​


----------



## ghawy_111 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

اختى فى المسيحيه مرمر  الرب 
يسوع يبارك حياتك ومعاكى دايما
محبة القديسين  كلامك جميل جدا
وانا اعرف بنتين علاقتهم بيا فيها 
اشارات زى كده  منهم واحده عاوزه
تكلمنى باى طريقه لدرجة انها ممكن
تعمل خناقه معايا للفت انتباهى
والتانيه لما بتقابلنى بتقولى بكل ادب
انى ابقى ازورهم فى البيت على 
العشا او الغدا  والاتنين بيبتسو 
ابتسامه رقيقه خجوله  وانا محتار
ايه الحل الحقينى الله يخليكى


----------



## *sara* (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*



> بينة وبينها اية
> يعنى نظرة اعجاب حب كدة يعنى


*
أليس الهدف من هذا الإعجاب الحب و الزواج إذا الأولى أن يأتوا البيوت من أبوابهـــا أفضل ...

يبقى رأي شصي

أشكرك جزيل الشكر مرة أخرى*


----------



## mrmr120 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*



ghawy_111 قال:


> اختى فى المسيحيه مرمر الرب
> يسوع يبارك حياتك ومعاكى دايما
> محبة القديسين كلامك جميل جدا
> وانا اعرف بنتين علاقتهم بيا فيها
> ...


 
بص يابن الحلال شوف انهى الى قلبك 
مرتاح لها شوف انتا ميال لانهى وحدة فيهم 
شوف انهى وحدة لما بتشوفها قلبك مش بيبقى فى مكانة
وصرحها قول لها بكل الى جواك  
وخلى بالك لازم تحدد بدل ماتوجع قلبهم معاك 
لازم تختار بدل ماتظلمهم معاك علشان لما 
تختار وحدة التانية تشوف حياتها بقى لما انتا تختار
التانية عاملها عادى متخلهاش تتشعلق بيك علشان هى كمان 
تشوف حياتها​


----------



## mrmr120 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*



*sara* قال:


> *أليس الهدف من هذا الإعجاب الحب و الزواج إذا الأولى أن يأتوا البيوت من أبوابهـــا أفضل ...*
> 
> *يبقى رأي شصي*
> 
> *أشكرك جزيل الشكر مرة أخرى*


 
اكيد ياسارة الهدف من الاعجاب الحب 
واكيد فى الاخر هيتجوزوا 
والا هيكونوا بيضحكوا على بعض​


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*



mrmr120 قال:


> بص يابن الحلال شوف انهى الى قلبك
> 
> مرتاح لها شوف انتا ميال لانهى وحدة فيهم
> شوف انهى وحدة لما بتشوفها قلبك مش بيبقى فى مكانة
> ...


 
لا والله 
بتحسسيني يابت يامرمر انك الست الحاجة الوالدة ام المؤمنين اللي بتتكلم
بس رايك صح 
وانابرضة عايز اقولة حاجة 
مش تخلي حد هو اللي يجذبك لية اد ماتخلي حد انت محتاج انة يجذبك لية 
ياريت تكون وصلتلك كلمتي دي


----------



## mrmr120 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

اة ياواد يارامى 
حسيت نفسى انى عجزت بدرى ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*



mrmr120 قال:


> اة ياواد يارامى
> 
> 
> حسيت نفسى انى عجزت بدرى ​


 
ياشيخة اجري بلا نيلة 
عملتي اية في المدرسة والامتحانات يابت انتي ld:


----------



## mrmr120 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

اسكت ياواد مش 
نجحت وطلعت الرابعة على المدرسة ​


----------



## ramyghobrial (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

بلا رابعه بلا بتاع بقى سيبوكم من الفشر دة
وريني النتيجة اسكانر ونيتجة التلاتة اللي فوقيكي وانا اصدق:yaka:
ضرب لا ماشي :new2:


----------



## mrmr120 (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

:ranting::ranting::ranting:
نهارك مش باين لة اخر​


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*



mrmr120 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> بس حاسب لحسن تضربك
> 
> بالوكمية فى وشك​


ايه الثقة الجمدة ديه في معلوماتك و بعدين مين ديه الي تقدر تضرب ملك العقارب ينهار ديه كانت اتبخرت و هي وقفة بس الواحد قلبه طيب و مبيرضاش ههههههههههههههه


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*



mrmr120 قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> بس حاسب لحسن تضربك
> 
> بالوكمية فى وشك​


ايه الثقة الجمدة ديه في معلوماتك و بعدين مين ديه الي تقدر تضرب ملك العقارب ينهار ديه كانت اتبخرت و هي وقفة بس الواحد قلبه طيب و مبيرضاش ههههههههههههههه


----------



## mrmr120 (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

ياحول الله 
انا بنصحك بس
وبعدين تتبخر ازاى 
لية كنت اية ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

اصل محدش يجي علي الملك العقرب و يكسب و كان الله مع الملك العقرب فكان رجلا ناجحا


----------



## mrmr120 (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

انا الى اعرفة 
ان وكان الرب مع يوسف فا كان رجلا ناجحا​


----------



## potros2013 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

طاب سؤال كيف الفت نظر البنت انى احبها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lousa188114 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

بصراحة يامرمر معظم الحاجات اللي قولتيها صح 
بس كدة احنا اتكشافنا هاها 
وعايزين منك بقي موضوع عن العكس يعني البنت تعرف ازاي 
ومستنين منك المزيد وشكرا اكيد موضوع جميل


----------



## mrmr120 (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

ميرسى اوى اوى اوى ليكو 
وصدقنى بدور على موضوع ازاى البنت 
تعرف ان شاب بيحبها​


----------



## farawala (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

ميرسى يا مرمر على الموضوع الحلو
بس عايز اقول ان فية بنات تقيلة اوى اوى والواحد بيكون مش عارف احساسهم او مشاعرهم بتكون اية


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

مرسي علي النصائح الممتازة


----------



## koka_jesus (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

مرسى اووووووووووى يا مرمر


----------



## dede2000 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

فى حاجت صح يا مرمر وفى حاجات مكنتش اعرف انى لو عملتها هتكون معناها دة بس بردة منك نستفيد وميرسى على الموضوع الجميل دة


----------



## mrmr120 (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

ميرسى اوى اوى اوى اوى 
ليكو ياشباب 
ربنا يباركم​


----------



## اشرف جورجي (30 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

الصراحه موضوع حلو خالص 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
:smil12:


----------



## maged18 (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

بجد ميرسي كتيييييييير علي المعلومات دي يا مرمر وربنا يعوض تعبك اخوكي المخلص ماجد


----------



## kalabalaa (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

الله الله مرمر ورامى هيضربوا بعض ؟؟ ماتخليكوا ف الموضوع ياجماحة   ههههههههههههه
بس عايزة اقلك بجد يامرمر ياعسلة انتى نصفتي اخواتك البنات والحمد لله خليكى كدة رافعة راسنا ومواضيعك حقيقى جناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان وقولى يارب الولاد دول يستغلوا موضوعك صح وميعملوش فيها روميوو بقى ويقلك دا فية كذا واحدة بتبصلى ومش عارفة اية  :smil12:


----------



## Kiril (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

يا اختي الكلام ده مش هنا
صعب ان واحدة تمسح بقايا طعام من فم شخص و هما في وسط (العمل \ الكلية)
صعب جدا
فالاشارات هنا معدومة


----------



## الجوكر (14 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

موضوع جميل خالص 
بس انا كنت معجب بفتاه و كانت علطول تبصلي و تضحك و بتنفزلى كل طلباتى 

لكن لما صارحتها ما لقيتش رد مناسب


----------



## G E O R G E (16 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: عزيزي الشاب كيف تعرف أن فتاة ما معجبة بك*

الموضوع بجد شديد بتختارى مواضيع جامدة وحاسسة قوى


----------

